# 3rd Novum Generatio International Guitar Days



## harmoniacordis

6th of December
19h
Vlad SOARE
19h30
trio: Cătălin Nicolae ALB, Octavia Maria SĂRĂȚEAN, VISKY Péter (RO)
Guitar ansamble of AMGD, conductor: Constantin ANDREI (RO)
trio: BEKE István Ferenc, SZÉKELY Alpár, BIRÓ Endre (Ro)
7th of December
19h
Sergiu HUDREA
19h30
Bogdan MIHĂILESCU (F)
Xavier JARA (USA)
8th of December
19h
Alecu CIAPI
19h30
Antoine MORINIERE (F)
duo: Gabriel BIANCO (F), Michaela HRABANKOVA (CZ)
***
All the concerts will be broadcasted L!VE on our harmoniacordis.org/live website.
***​


----------

